# Statute of Limitations



## IlPadrino (Oct 18, 2007)

I read today that there are only three things in California that don't have a statute of limitations:

1. Murder

2. Child Molestation (as of 2003)

3. Engineering License

And that lawyers have gone so far as to successfully sue an Engineer's widow for damages.

Do you believe this?


----------



## Dleg (Oct 18, 2007)

I think there's real imbalance in our society in favor of lawyers. They make the laws, they judge the fairness of the laws, and they are policed only by themselves. Logically, it would seem that they are above the law. Somehow I don't think that fits in with what our founding fathers wanted for us.

You would never see lawyers exempted from a statue of limitations. In the case of engineer licenses being included on the above list, that is purely a self-serving rule by the trial lawyer community.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

Dleg said:


> I think there's real imbalance in our society in favor of lawyers.


It is REALLY funny to hear you say it because I see so many examples where your statement is proven true time and time again.

Just recently, there was a major uproar in my Department where professional fees (_e.g._ license fees, bar membership) are covered by the state but the same licensure/professional org fees for other professionals (_e.g._ engineers and geologists) were not covered. :brickwall: :violin:

To date, nobody has been able to provide me with an adequate response for explaining the disparity other than the attorneys wrote up that 'benefit' for themselves. ldman:

JR


----------



## Dleg (Oct 18, 2007)

Exactly^^. Same thing with my pay cut due to the "austerity" measures our government took last fiscal year (and maybe again this eyar soon). I had a lawyer acquaintance brag to me that he had been the one who had to decide which agencies and jobs would take the cut, and which would not. He went to great pains to explain why he thought that cutting pay to our 99% federally funded office was "fair". Of course, neither he or any other of the lawyers at the attorney general's office took a pay cut themselves: they made the rules!


----------

